# Need help finding a vore picture



## whargarbll (Mar 6, 2014)

I've searched for hours and I cannot find a vore comic that I saw recently.  All I remember is this:
+ 6-panel comic, with the panels being something like this

panel 1panel 2panel 3panel 4panel 5panel 6
+ It was on the first page of the artist's gallery 
+ A lot of black and white pictures were around it
+ Was not marked Adult
+ Color with a large amount of detail
+ Macro/Micro
+ Horse/Cow thing? with white/grey fur


----------



## DUVMik (Mar 6, 2014)

How recently? Have you checked your browser history?


----------



## Etiainen (Mar 6, 2014)

Go to e621 and type "Vore" in their search.

It's like Google for furry art.


----------



## chesse20 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ariyon.com is good for vore


----------



## whargarbll (Mar 7, 2014)

I saw it on FA though, going through my browser history wouldn't do much good since I'm always in incognito, and I know the comic was posted over a month ago.


----------

